# Hinglish / Aralish / Filipish



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

The dilution of the English language with foreign terms in the UAE is here to stay. While it might irritate you to begin with, but with time you may not even notice that you've begun to speak a weird tongue. Dubai and UAE would have it no other way! 

Give in to the madness! Jay Ho


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

D-Xpat said:


> The dilution of the English language with foreign terms in the UAE is here to stay. While it might irritate you to begin with, but with time you may not even notice that you've begun to speak a weird tongue. Dubai and UAE would have it no other way!
> 
> Give in to the madness! Jay Ho


Dilution of all languages has been going on since time immemorial. Nothing changes there. That's why we English enjoy Gateaux and Foie Gras for example - even though there is some friction between the lovely countries of France and England.

However, if you can speak the language with clarity and nativity, it will always be so much better for you in business and life in general.

In the same way that a certain Norman Tebbit argued that whether people from ethnic minorities in Britain supported the England Cricket team (rather than the team from their country of origin) should be considered a barometer of whether they are truly British (ie just because you have a British passport it does not make you British).

I really don't do copies or fake.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

However, if you can speak the language with clarity and nativity, it will always be so much better for you in business and life in general.


What other languages do you speak, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

English, Arabic, French, German.....

next.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> English, Arabic, French, German.....
> 
> next.



Oooer. Bit touchy aren't we? It was a genuine question, so why the need for sarcasm, MR. Capp?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No sarcasm, just ask me another!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No sarcasm, just ask me another!


For sure. But can you reply in English/French/German/ Arabic/Etc?


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

Mwhahhahahhahhahhahha pwned!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> For sure. But can you reply in English/French/German/ Arabic/Etc?


Why?

Does it really matter - and I can speak fluent Geordie too.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Why?
> 
> Does it really matter - and I can speak fluent Geordie too.


 Not in the slightest. I speak fluent Spanish, Mr Capullo.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> For sure. But can you reply in English/French/German/ Arabic/Etc?



Not on this board he can't as we permit posts in English only....



-


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Not on this board he can't as we permit posts in English only....
> 
> 
> 
> -


Sorry. Can you repeat that in English, please? In a faux politically correct kind of way, of course. Go on... ban me. It hurts. It really does. Do it more. In a politically correct way, of course.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> Sorry. Can you repeat that in English, please? In a faux politically correct kind of way, of course. Go on... ban me. It hurts. It really does. Do it more. In a politically correct way, of course.


Don't be silly. Forum rules clearly states posts must be in English only.

-


----------



## ComS (Mar 23, 2009)

Did you take classes for Arabic or just pick it up ? Wouldn't mind taking some classes if you guys have any recommendations 

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

[
No honey, it's *Capello*, and he's the English football manager, and why he'd be on the back of a broomstick in Dubai when we've just won 5:1 in London is beyond me.

You do make me laugh though Ms LaFolie.

X!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> No honey, it's *Capello*, and he's the English football manager, and why he'd be on the back of a broomstick in Dubai when we've just won 5:1 in London is beyond me.
> 
> You do make me laugh though Ms LaFolie.
> 
> X!



No offence meant from my side. Ever. And, yes, I really did mean Capullo. Look it up again. This time get your vowels right.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> No offence meant from my side. Ever. And, yes, I really did mean Capullo. Look it up again. This time get your vowels right.


I love a cunning linguist....

And yes, that's gotta be a XXX! Just for you!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I love a cunning linguist....
> 
> And yes, that's gotta be a XXX! Just for you!



Thanks. Just don't tell the one behind the cauldron. You'd be cursed forever.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> Thanks. Just don't tell the one behind the cauldron. You'd be cursed forever.


There are quite of few of us in the coven so you really should be careful or you might be the one who gets cursed :target:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> Thanks. Just don't tell the one behind the cauldron. You'd be cursed forever.


Oh i love a bird on a broomstick me......

Esp Wicked Witch's of the West and the Eminent Thropp from Munchkinland..... ..

X!


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> There are quite of few of us in the coven so you really should be careful or you might be the one who gets cursed :target:


Feeling a bit Tantric today? Creeeeeeepy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LaFolie said:


> Feeling a bit Tantric today? Creeeeeeepy.


What does tantric mean??


Jo xx


----------



## D-Xpat (Aug 29, 2009)

jojo said:


> What does tantric mean??
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Google <--- It actually does work!!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> What does tantric mean??
> 
> 
> Jo xx[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mind you, I have never heard of tantric witchcraft but its a good idea.
I will go put my cauldron on to boil. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > What does tantric mean??
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LaFolie said:


> Veronica said:
> 
> 
> > jojo said:
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

D-Xpat said:


> Google <--- It actually does work!!!!



but it comes up in spanish??? nah!! dont you have an english version please??


Jo xxx


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

Erm, well you are in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LaFolie said:


> Erm, well you are in Spain.


Indeed I am!

Jo xxx


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

jojo said:


> Indeed I am!
> 
> Jo xxx[/QU
> 
> Is that a pic of your daughter, by the way?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed I am!
> ...


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

*Forgot to mention*

Mr Crap is now also posting under a false identity called Jojo. Explains it all, really.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> LaFolie said:
> 
> 
> > Dont you just wish you looked as good as jojo does?
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LaFolie said:


> Mr Crap is now also posting under a false identity called Jojo. Explains it all, really.



Well there you go, you have your explanation LOL

Jo xx


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

*Not really*

No, dear. It's really not about that. But we will defend in the case of racist attacks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

LaFolie said:


> No, dear. It's really not about that. But we will defend in the case of racist attacks.


Excellent idea! :clap2:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> No, dear. It's really not about that. But we will defend in the case of racist attacks.


Well you now have managed to 2 infractions in as many days.
If you keep on insulting people you will soon be having to try a new name here but beleive me we will know its you. A leopard cant change its spots.

I am now closing this thread.


----------

